# Nikon 300mm f/2.0



## Brines (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking for one of these--does anyone here happen to have one for sale?


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 1, 2011)

Brines said:


> Looking for one of these--does anyone here happen to have one for sale?



Sorry, I got rid of mine a while back because I kept loosing the drop in filters.  :lmao:


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone was trying to sell one for $14,000 on ebay a while back--it didn't sell.


----------

